# Tarantula humidity/ventilation



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2017)

Just like with tortoises, I'm discovering there are conflicting opinions on humidity and ventilation in the tarantula world.

On one side of the debate, people say to cover the enclosure lid to help maintain humidity.
On other side, people say they need the open top because stagnant and stale air is bad for them.

Sound familiar? 

It gets hard to know which side to believe. I've asked my question on Josh's tarantula forum, too. But I figure those here that keep Ts and already understand the myth of stale air for tortoises, might be able to tell me if it's applicable to the Ts or not.

@Tom you've kept T. Do you have open screen lids?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2017)

She's in a glass terrarium with about 8" of coco coir, a log cave, a water dish and a live plant. I use an LED puck light on top during the day.
She's fasted for almost 3 months now but I offer food weekly, so it's her choice.

The lid is a screen so I covered it with clear plastic and cut ventilation slits in it. 
I'll remove the plastic if needed.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 18, 2017)

No T keepers huh?


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been out completing my "Honey do…" list all day, so I didn't see your thread until just now.

I like 5 gallon cubes, and yes, mine have screen tops, but I cover most of the screen. I also discovered that the regular metal wind screen will not hold them. They pick at it until they make a hole big enough to escape. Heavy duty screen is needed.

Since many of the commonly kept species live in burrows in the wild, I don't think "stale air" is much of an issue for them.

I think this also varies with species, and with the climate where a person lives. Just like tortoises… 

Is yours a rose hair? Hunger strike is their middle name. The only species I have currently is G. pulchra. The Brazilian Black. Great spiders.

On an unrelated note: I presented at Chino CTTC again last night. Tried to text you, but the person who has your old number politely let me know that he was not Heather.


----------

